# Redfish fly kits



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm going to get into fly fishing for redfish and wanted to see if anyone had any good sites to check out for redfish fly kits.. Like the most used flies.... I know I need to look for clouser but that's about all I know. I'll be fishing out of nc. Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I almost never use a clouser, maybe 4% of the time. Go to a local fly shop and ask them what are the best few (3-4) flies to use at the current time of year, fish them, and see how they work. Then go from there...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

you can never have enough SPOONS. 

IMOP

Bass Pro spoons have no life to them. stay away


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Crab and shrimp patterns......Olive Sea Ducers.....Dupree's Spoon Fly......Gurglers....Sliders....or Poppers. Just match the hatch.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Hey Will,

PM me your address and I'll tie some up for you.

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Pete sent you a pm.. Thanks for everyone's help. I used to do some trout fishing a while ago but I'm looking to venture off. I just wasn't sure if some of the big box places ( bass pro) had any packages that were worth a dang


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

239flies.com
A bit pricey but they are the best looking flies (in the water) that I've used


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can send you some flies if you want just pm me your shipping info


----------



## Steven_Horton (Dec 10, 2012)

http://www.spottedtail.com/blog/ten-favorite-redfish-flies/


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Check out Enrico Pugisi flies website. Not only do the flies look incredible they work really well and swim like no other. Good luck.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

If the reds in NC are anything like the reds in mosquito lagoon. An all black clouser is one of the simplest and most effective flies to use in the lagoon. The fact is, just like lures, flies are made to attract the eye of the angler. The fish will eat just about anything, if it's presented right. I've tied some fancy flies to spice up the look of my box, but they are no more effective than some of the simplest patterns I've tied. Kwan's in darker colors are also very deadly.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks again for everyones help!! This is beyond awesome. I can tell the flyfsihing brotherhood is a good one. Hopefully I'll get some saltwater fly time in and be able to help some users like everyone has helped me


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

I like Puglisi minnows These are my favorites. http://www.epflies.com/estore/category/4793

I also like spoon flies. Dupree's are my favorites. Ilike the gold with the red spots. 
http://www.orlandooutfitters.com/online-store/product.asp?P_ID=691

fltsfshr


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Here you go Will - your custom made NC redfish fly kit.  These are just about all I fish. I will mail them out Monday. Let me know next time you are on the coast and we will try them out.

Clockwise from the top:  Deer hair slider (topwater), some shrimpy looking no name thing (my go to fly), Copperheads, and Gibby's DT (a snook fly that the reds are chomping hard on this winter).

Pete


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pete, just sent you a PM but those look awesome!!!! Thanks again for your help!!!


----------



## seawee (Aug 3, 2011)

Check out saltwaterflytyers.com
Don Reed has some good stuff


----------



## seawee (Aug 3, 2011)

Check out saltwaterflytyers.com
Don Reed has some good stuff


----------

